
Using a laser to wirelessly charge a smartphone safely across a room - breck
http://www.washington.edu/news/2018/02/20/using-a-laser-to-wirelessly-charge-a-smartphone-safely-across-a-room/
======
IntronExon
“Safely”

No way in hell is that really safe. Useful for charging something like a
military drone, but eyes are too precious to screw around with this in the
home.

